# What kind of music do you listen to?



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I've seen a lot of negative thinking lately around the forum, so I thought that a positive post wouldn't hurt









I like almost every kind of metal, mostly Metalcore

A few bands I like:

A Day to Remember

All That Remains

As I Lay Dying

At the Gates

Atreyu

Avenged Sevenfold





\m/ A7X foREVer \m/

Born of Osiris

Children of Bodom

Eluveitie

In Flames

Killswitch Engage

Mercenary

Meshuggah

Metallica

Opeth
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZixJQDgZrqA

Scar Symmetry

Slipknot

Soilwork

Stone Sour

Textures

The Faceless

Three Days Grace

Trivium

It'll only let me post 2 links









Note: Keep it cool, no harsh comments or senseless discussions


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol i like Rnb, hip-hop an Reggae music, my fav singers are Beyonce, Rihanna an Bob Marley an ive got a tattoo of one of his songs coz I love him sooo much







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> Lol i like Rnb, hip-hop an Reggae music, my fav singers are Beyonce, Rihanna an Bob Marley an ive got a tattoo of one of his songs coz I love him sooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone loves Bob ^^


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

heavy, power, death, melodeath, technical death and all fine metal genres









I'm on this now..

My link


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

actor_bs said:


> heavy, power, death, melodeath, technical death and all fine metal genres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That band looks nice


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Progressive rock, jazz, death metal, The Mountain Goats, alt-rock from when I was a kid that I don't really like anymore.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

you guys are lucky you can still enjoy music. i try to but it feels hollow and i cant connect to it like i used to so it ends up jus making me depressed


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> you guys are lucky you can still enjoy music. i try to but it feels hollow and i cant connect to it like i used to so it ends up jus making me depressed


It's probably the only thing that has kept me "connected" somehow to reality... sorry to hear that


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

something for DP'd people


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

shattered memories said:


> you guys are lucky you can still enjoy music. i try to but it feels hollow and i cant connect to it like i used to so it ends up jus making me depressed


That's so sad







I'm sure u dont have to spend the rest of your life feeling like that! I got better from dp







I'm not saying i don't still have problems but i dont feel like i used to, ru on medication? That's one thing that helped me to get better again an the other thing was moving back in with my mum, she looked after me so much, i know not everyones lucky enough to have support from people but i don't think i would of been able to get through it when I lived by myself coz I felt stuck in my own world, do your friends an family know about your problems? That helped me a lot an i think it would help u too







they probably won't understand but at least you'll feel less alone x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

actor_bs said:


> something for DP'd people


Nice


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i love hip hop, but only good hip hop, i love kid cudi! you guys should listen to him, i can relate to his songs, it seems like he goes through similar things that we go through. J cole, kanye west, nas, wu tang are some of my other favorites.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I like music when a black man tells you to marry a ugly wife, because the beautiful one's have other priorities than family.


----------

